# Campsites Alicante - Bilbao



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend any sites or stopovers on the route shown in the image.

We are in convoy Froma Granada with a car we are leaving at Alicante Airport. Then stopping off in Javea for a day or two and then heading back for Bilbao Ferry.

Journey / trip is just one week. We are looking for stops on the way back. We know of the Camper stops at Cascante and the Haro camping. 

Just looking for some other stops along the way for a night at a time please?.

TM


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The only site that I could remember s Camp Blanch at Playa Albir, about 5 miles north of Benidorm.
http://camping-capblanch.com/gb/index.html

cabby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks Cabby, love Albir but close to Javea


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Some stop off at the site in Zaragoza on the way down - but I haven't. It gets mixed reviews but may be ok for one night.

There's an Aire at Vitoria-Gasteiz which we've used. It's in a huge carpark with lots of room in the main park if you can't get in the aire.

Decent campsite at Navajas, but maybe too close to Javea. Graham


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

teemyob said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone recommend any sites or stopovers on the route shown in the image.
> 
> ...


Which app is that you're using, looks quite good.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

TM, there is a quiet aire at Casalarreina, just west of Haro and north of Lagrono.
Opposite a v small ports centre, and small river, and adjacent to an outdoor swimming pool. Nice little town with a few eating places! It is in a dead end road.
Best of all, it is in the heart of Rioja and plenty of choice in the Lagoon supermarkets

http://spain.places-in-the-world.com/3126107-place-casalarreina.html


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

teemyob said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone recommend any sites or stopovers on the route shown in the image.
> 
> ...


Hi Trev,

On my way to and from Javea I stop overnight at some fairly new services on the motorway a few miles north of Teruel. Large parking area, open 24/7 with popular bar restaurant if you want to eat. If you ask in the shop they will give you a key to get water.

Ferreruela de Huerva

N 41 02 56
W 1 16 32

Mike


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'll second Camping Zaragoza. Ideal for a stop over as right near the motorway.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well I hope Zaragoza has improved then, half the equipment was not working due to vandalism or neglect.so laid back staff I thought they were asleep, not very helpful either, I do believe there is a newish aire close by though.

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

javea said:


> Hi Trev,
> 
> On my way to and from Javea I stop overnight at some fairly new services on the motorway a few miles north of Teruel. Large parking area, open 24/7 with popular bar restaurant if you want to eat. If you ask in the shop they will give you a key to get water.
> 
> ...


Oh nooooooo !!!!!

What about the dangers of

GASSING 

:wink2::wink2::wink2::wink2::wink2::wink2::wink2:

Well it hasnt risen its head muuch this season so I thought I would just "mention" it >

Andy


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

When we stayed last year we thought it was not the best or cheapest site but ok for an overnight Then decided to go into Zaragoza by bus and decided it was well worth wile as a great city to visit and would go back again. 
We tend to only use Aires for an overnight stop when travelling as we like to "camp" with chairs and table out and also need electricity at leat every other night. Found staff friendly if not as organised as one would hope so basically if you can be relaxed about it it is a good place to stop and to be honest Spain can be a bit short of sites unless on the eastern costas!!


----------

